# Turkeys getting vocal



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm just curious as to when everyone expects the gobbling to start with more frequency as it amps up to the mating season...? I'm getting excited!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Had one going crazy this morning. Didn't have a call but he was responding to the noises we were making. I want to hunt them now, month is too long to wait.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shunter, are you up north or south...?


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Up North.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a bunch of toms goin nuts last week, mid day in central Utah... And I don't even know how to call good lol


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Heard some during that false spring we had back in February. Then I saw a big group last week. Three of the toms were full strut and gobbling their heads off. Central Utah.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Im new to turkey hunting when are the best times to listen for them gobbling? And what type habitat or area should I be looking for? I'm up north (Davis county.)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Gobbling traditionally starts on March 8th at around 7:14 AM. We're a little early this year so I suspect it actually started more like March 3rd closer to 8:11 AM(keeping DST in mind). Official kick-off for breeding this year is April 9th but it isn't unheard of for a renegade tom to bend this rule a smiggin if he can can find a ****ty hen running around.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol nice


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

****ty hens make the world go round!;-)-----SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw toms strutting and googling gobbling their heads off last night around Aurora.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Birds are bugling in the Land of Entrapment something fierce. Also SE UT as well.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like they are starting to sound off everywhere. I went up yesterday to where I located a good flock 2 weeks ago and didn't hear anything. It makes me think I need to start spread out my search cause it sounds like they should be talking.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Hens are getting bred in UT as we speak....


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

So Hawglips, how is that going to affect the general hunt? By your comment it sounds like it could be a quiet and difficult hunt if the hens are all bred by then


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The general hunt is usually quite quiet anyway and even some of the LE tag hunts can be quite quiet depending on the areas. 

You will always have a tom trying to find a hen in any of the hunts so that is what you need to hope for in the later hunts.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Critter said:


> The general hunt is usually quite quiet anyway and even some of the LE tag hunts can be quite quiet depending on the areas.
> 
> You will always have a tom trying to find a hen in any of the hunts so that is what you need to hope for in the later hunts.


I have never had a quiet hunt in the last 3 years.. weather its LE or General
Birds have been gobbling on the very last day of general season.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They will gobble all year round but you will hear a lot more of it when the toms are chasing the hens.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Dirtbag08 said:


> So Hawglips, how is that going to affect the general hunt? By your comment it sounds like it could be a quiet and difficult hunt if the hens are all bred by then


No worries. It's no different than any year. There are some hens getting bred this early every year. And some will probably get bred as late as into June if they renest.

As more hens get bred and go off to lay and set, that makes it easier for hunters to call up toms looking for love - up to a point.

Some states don't even open up their seasons till at least half the hens are actually setting on their nests. They base that on hatch studies.

You figure a hen sets on the nest for 28 days. And it takes about 2 weeks to lay a clutch. So, breeding took place sometime before that all started. I once saw a hen in NC get bred on Feb 23, yet that season doesn't open till mid April....


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Tom's gobbling to establish dominant or Boss Gobbler this time of year. Usually a group of gobblers strut, gobble and fight to establish who is going to be the dominant Tom to breed with hens as they become receptive. A lot of times you will see groups of 3 or more traveling together there will be one Dominant Tom and the others or subordinates.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Actual breeding time for Turkeys depends on the photoperiod or length of day sunlight and the weather in some cases. In some regions it is mid-march to early May. In the southwest it is generally Mid April to the end of May. That is why the game biologists set the seasons differently in different regions of the country. There generally is a lull in the gobbling after the hens go to the nests. This period is great for mid day and afternoon hunts to bring the love starved breeding Toms in to look for a hen that is still receptive.


----------

